# Edge Pro, Edge Pro II and Lo Pro (LVIk warning)



## FortePenance (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, after yesterday I now own 3 tremolos, the latest being the Edge Pro. Soon to be 2 after Stitch buys the Lo Pro. I thought those pics were pretty metal (literally too). Order of appearance, left to right is Edge Pro II, Edge Pro then Lo Pro.

Comparison between the heights of the LoPro and Edge Pro.





Edge Pro will retrofit an Edge Pro II cavity





Lo Pro will not (hence selling it)


----------



## Scali (Jul 5, 2008)

I love my LoPro Edge, I say: route the guitar


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 5, 2008)

Edge fan ... on the top! ... you have just made Edge History is getting a whole line up ....


----------



## Scali (Jul 5, 2008)

He's still missing the original Edge 
And technically the ProRocker was the Edge's predecessor, Ibanez' first double-locking tremolo I believe.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm also missing the Edge III.

Also, I started a thread about the differences between the LP/EP here a while ago and if they're exactly the same, with only the LP feeling slightly different and with locking studs, i'm not going to bother since I like the feel of the EP just fine and the stud mod is done easily enough.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 5, 2008)

Lo Pro RULES


----------



## 777 (Jul 7, 2008)

before you route the guitar you have to guage the difference in distance from the nut to the bridge on lo-pro and edge pro and see if the low pro can be set up at that distance, if it cant then youll have to just go with the edge pro as youd have HORRIBLE intonation otherwise


----------



## turmoil (Jul 7, 2008)

sexy trems man 

you uhh...got some more pictures of that guitar used as the tester for the trems??


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 8, 2008)

777 said:


> before you route the guitar you have to guage the difference in distance from the nut to the bridge on lo-pro and edge pro and see if the low pro can be set up at that distance, if it cant then youll have to just go with the edge pro as youd have HORRIBLE intonation otherwise



I'm not installing the Lo-pro.



turmoil said:


> sexy trems man
> 
> you uhh...got some more pictures of that guitar used as the tester for the trems??



Haha yep, would you like to see it half-sanded or when it still had its finish. @[email protected]


----------



## turmoil (Jul 8, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Haha yep, would you like to see it half-sanded or when it still had its finish. @[email protected]



both 

plz


----------



## digitalpig (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, I always asked myself whether it would work to change the trem for a different model.

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 11, 2008)

777 said:


> before you route the guitar you have to guage the difference in distance from the nut to the bridge on lo-pro and edge pro and see if the low pro can be set up at that distance, if it cant then youll have to just go with the edge pro as youd have HORRIBLE intonation otherwise




does anyone know the answer to this or how to go about finding out. ive got a couple guitars with EPII's in it and i want to know if as long as i route it that itll work. how do i test them to see if itll be intonatable?


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 11, 2008)

digitalpig said:


> Thanks for the pics, I always asked myself whether it would work to change the trem for a different model.
> 
> Greetings!
> Felix



No probs man.  I spent hrs trolling jemsite trying to find which trem retrofitted which cavity.



soldierkahn said:


> does anyone know the answer to this or how to go about finding out. ive got a couple guitars with EPII's in it and i want to know if as long as i route it that itll work. how do i test them to see if itll be intonatable?



IIRC when macks (ibznorange) was installing his Lo-Pro in a 350DX or w/e, he just needed to shave off a little bit on the wings of the trem cavity.

@turmoil:

naked:





unnaked:


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 11, 2008)

wut model is that, RGT42DX?


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 12, 2008)

Yep. Don't have the EMGs in there anymore anyway. Got me some Tone Zone + X2N.


----------

